# The Viking series on the History Channel



## BlunderWoman (Feb 20, 2016)

I've been watching the Viking series on the History channel. I really like history. The problem is I hate not knowing which parts are embellished or fiction.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 20, 2016)

Or just plain urban myths - I saw a lot of those when I still had that channel. 

Still - it's good entertainment.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 20, 2016)

I do love this show,new season just started.you can go crazy trying to figure out truths and fiction so like Phil said,just enjoying it as entertainment.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 21, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I do love this show,new season just started.you can go crazy trying to figure out truths and fiction so like Phil said,just enjoying it as entertainment.


I know trying to figure out what was really true did make me bonkers. Yep as Phil said it's just entertainment.


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 21, 2016)

BW, much of what is known about the Vikings is conjecture based on artifacts. They used a runic alphabet, but it appears it was used only to keep records of livestock and business. If they had artists such as painters or sculptors, none of their work survived unless you count remnants of apparently fabulous boats and rare pieces of simple carpentry. Word-of-mouth stories have been handed down, impossible to verify, but it's possible some contain a bit of truth. Aside from that, all we have are writings and paintings that refer to the Vikings from people who were in contact with them. I imagine that some of those historical records are used to script the TV series. They've certainly been the basis of many myths.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 21, 2016)

I notice that the History Channel website has removed their videos on _ninja_, the Japanese spies so beloved in modern movies. I remember when it screened on TV that there were MANY errors of fact and instead relied upon many myths and outright erroneous conclusions.


----------



## IKE (Feb 21, 2016)

I don't watch much tv but, history correct or not,  I have to admit that I really like the series.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 21, 2016)

We watched the first two series but by the third we got tired of all the violence.  My sister is totally hooked on it and records it for us to watch together (even though we can watch it at home). 

I've noticed some of the facts/dates were a bit off, but not by that much.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 21, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I've been watching the Viking series on the History channel. I really like history. The problem is I hate not knowing which parts are embellished or fiction.



I've watched that show since its inception...and sometimes re-view some of the episodes on the History Channel web-site.  Even with all its violence, I think it is probably one of the best shows that have appeared on TV in years.  I did some research a couple of years ago on Ragnar Lothbrock, and most of what appears on that series is fairly accurate from a historical standpoint...with some TV "embellishment", of course.  My favorite character on that show is Lagartha, Ragnar's first wife...I could fall in love with her.  

This show is not for the squeamish, but life during that era was far different from what we consider normal.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 22, 2016)

Yeah I saw one scene that I thought was pretty dang disgusting. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Arachne (Feb 22, 2016)

My daughter being history major, grimaces every time I watch the show. It is the portrayal of shield maidens, that get her knickers in a twist. Personally I love the show myself.


----------



## chic (Feb 23, 2016)

Arachne said:


> My daughter being history major, grimaces every time I watch the show. It is the portrayal of shield maidens, that get her knickers in a twist. Personally I love the show myself.



Lol. The shieldmaidens get my knickers in a twist too. But it's an awesome show. I've watched it since last year. Just love it. Is Ragnar really going to die? And what will happen to Floki?


----------



## IKE (Feb 23, 2016)

I did a little research on Ragnar and I read two different versions of how he actually died..........I have no idea if either is truthful or historically correct.

1. He died of cholera and wounds sustained while invading Paris.

2. Captured, King Ella of Northumbria had him thrown into a pit of poisonous snakes......it is said that he sang Viking war songs until he actually succumbed to the poison.

I like the series and hope it lasts for awhile.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 23, 2016)

chic said:


> Lol. The shieldmaidens get my knickers in a twist too. But it's an awesome show. I've watched it since last year. Just love it. Is Ragnar really going to die? And what will happen to Floki?



Poor Floki and what about Rolo? Wtf is up wit him? Lol


----------



## Arachne (Feb 23, 2016)

Yes poor Loki I hope all will be forgiven, his character is so entertaining. Yeah, Rolo I was quite surprised by his actions re: his people. I can't wait till the new episode..


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 23, 2016)

Don, Lagertha is my woman crush,lol

Arachne,I hope Floki is forgiven
,In all fairness,Athelstan WAS a christian,lol

I'm hoping Ragnar comes out of this and gets revenge on hir brother.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 23, 2016)

The previews tonight are indicating that Floki is headed for some Deep Chit.  I'll be glued to the TV Thursday night.  It's been a long time since I made it a point to watch a given show...but this Vikings thing is addictive.


----------



## chic (Feb 24, 2016)

Don M. said:


> The previews tonight are indicating that Floki is headed for some Deep Chit. I'll be glued to the TV Thursday night. It's been a long time since I made it a point to watch a given show...but this Vikings thing is addictive.



Could they kill off Floki so soon into the series though? Shouldn't he be an "unkillable". A lot of people might quit watching if Floki bites the dust. I'll wager Ragnar finds a way not to execute him. Floki is such a flake but he gets action started and makes you feel something.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 24, 2016)

chic said:


> Could they kill off Floki so soon into the series though? Shouldn't he be an "unkillable". A lot of people might quit watching if Floki bites the dust. I'll wager Ragnar finds a way not to execute him. Floki is such a flake but he gets action started and makes you feel something.



I doubt that Floki would be eliminated from this series....he is an integral part.  However, judging by the "teasers" that have been appearing on the History Channel the past couple of days, it looks like Ragnor is going to make Floki deeply regret his killing of Athelstan.  This has my curiosity, and I Will be tuning in tomorrow night.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 24, 2016)

I've set my DVR to record the rest of the series so I don't miss any


----------



## Don M. (Feb 24, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I've set my DVR to record the rest of the series so I don't miss any



If you miss a show, you can go to the History Channel web site, and they have all their shows available for streaming.  I almost prefer to watch the shows on my computer, because there are No commercial interruptions.  The average Vikings show is about 43 minutes....so watching on the Internet gets rid of 17 minutes of goofy commercials.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 25, 2016)

Did everyone watch this evenings episode?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 25, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Did everyone watch this evenings episode?


Vicky it's on my dvr. I just started to watch it now. I'll get back to you...


----------



## chic (Feb 26, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Did everyone watch this evenings episode?



I did. Great action packed episode. I had a feeling Ragnar would let Floki live but what a suitable punishment. That's why he's king and I'm not.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 26, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Did everyone watch this evenings episode?



Yup....another Great episode.  I was wondering what would happen to Floki, and Ragnor seems to have come up with a variation of "waterboarding" that our own CIA might want to take a look at.  I got a phone call right in the middle of the show, and missed what happened to Floki's little girl...i came back to the show as Ragnor was helping dig the grave.  I guess I'll have to review the show on the History web-site to see what happened.  

This show just keeps getting better and better.  It is a Canadian production, and our Hollywood people could learn some lessons from this on how to keep the audiences attention.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 26, 2016)

chic said:


> I did. Great action packed episode. I had a feeling Ragnar would let Floki live but what a suitable punishment. That's why he's king and I'm not.



Ragnar is fiinally getting stronger! And Floki yes,very fitting punishment but like Aslaug said.Athelstan was a Christian.Ragnar showedd her what loyalty was.loll


----------



## IKE (Feb 27, 2016)

Apparently 38 year old Lagertha (Katheryn Winnick) is a pretty tough lady in real life also.

1. 3rd degree black belt in Taekwondo.

2. 2nd degree black belt in Karate.

3. licensed bodyguard.

She also owns two or three martial arts studios in Canada.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 27, 2016)

Don M. said:


> Yup....another Great episode.  I was wondering what would happen to Floki, and Ragnor seems to have come up with a variation of "waterboarding" that our own CIA might want to take a look at.  I got a phone call right in the middle of the show, and missed what happened to Floki's little girl...i came back to the show as Ragnor was helping dig the grave.  I guess I'll have to review the show on the History web-site to see what happened.
> 
> This show just keeps getting better and better.  It is a Canadian production, and our Hollywood people could learn some lessons from this on how to keep the audiences attention.



When asked by Ragnar how Flokis daughter died,her response was 'does it matter?' 

I don't know why that was done,maybe they will write Flokis wife off.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 27, 2016)

I also missed what happened to Floki's daughter. I only saw the burial. I gotta say though the torture stuff is very hard for me to watch. Anyone know what happened to Floki's daughter?


----------



## IKE (Feb 28, 2016)

My gut feeling based on absolutely nothing.......I think that we'll find out that either Floki or his wife killed their daughter for some disturbed reason.


----------



## IKE (Feb 28, 2016)

Don M. said:


> If you miss a show, you can go to the History Channel web site, and they have all their shows available for streaming.  I almost prefer to watch the shows on my computer, because there are No commercial interruptions.  The average Vikings show is about 43 minutes....so watching on the Internet gets rid of 17 minutes of goofy commercials.



Don I watched the last two episodes yesterday streaming on HS and still had to sit through the commercials just as if I was watching on tv......what do you do to avoid them ?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 28, 2016)

IKE said:


> My gut feeling based on absolutely nothing.......I think that we'll find out that either Floki or his wife killed their daughter for some disturbed reason.


oh.. that's horrible


----------



## Don M. (Feb 28, 2016)

IKE said:


> Don I watched the last two episodes yesterday streaming on HS and still had to sit through the commercials just as if I was watching on tv......what do you do to avoid them ?



I have an ad blocker extension on Google Chrome....ABP (Ad Block Plus).  I use that browser/blocker combination when viewing History Channel videos.  There is a slight pause...couple of seconds while ABP identifies and skips over a commercial...then the video starts right back up, minus the ads.  I have used ABP for the past 3+ years, and it has blocked over 850,000 ads, with no "side effects".  Here is the web site, and it is Free.

https://adblockplus.org/


----------



## IKE (Feb 28, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## chic (Feb 29, 2016)

IKE said:


> My gut feeling based on absolutely nothing.......I think that we'll find out that either Floki or his wife killed their daughter for some disturbed reason.



Knowing Floki, this is possible.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 3, 2016)

Loved this episode.
Ragnar,oh my


----------



## chic (Mar 4, 2016)

Good episode. Judith is going to lose another ear I think. And what is going to happen to Helga??


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 4, 2016)

chic said:


> Good episode. Judith is going to lose another ear I think. And what is going to happen to Helga??



 Judith hahhahahhhah 
Helga?  Flokis wife?


----------



## IKE (Mar 4, 2016)

I missed it last night......I'll watch it later this morning on this thing.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 4, 2016)

Last nights episode sure pointed out a lot of "infidelity"....a rather tangled web of passions.  Rolla's attempt to learn French, and assimilate into his new society appears to be a losing battle.  I'm waiting to see what happens to Bjorn, and his attempts to live in the wild...and how the assassination attempt plays out.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 6, 2016)

Don M. said:


> Last nights episode sure pointed out a lot of "infidelity"....a rather tangled web of passions.  Rolla's attempt to learn French, and assimilate into his new society appears to be a losing battle.  I'm waiting to see what happens to Bjorn, and his attempts to live in the wild...and how the assassination attempt plays out.



Rolo is getting on my nerves,I think he will take what his wife is not giving ,by force.I hoe Ragnar gets revenge.


----------



## Redd (Mar 7, 2016)

I stopped watching the show middle of last season. Too many nightmares.

Seems like I have missed some good entertainment. Maybe I should have DVR'd it and zapped through the gory scenes.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 9, 2016)

Redd said:


> I stopped watching the show middle of last season. Too many nightmares.
> 
> Seems like I have missed some good entertainment. Maybe I should have DVR'd it and zapped through the gory scenes.



It is a great show but yes,if you can't watch gore,its better left alone.

Episodes online you can try,click ahead when you want to avoid a scene.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 11, 2016)

Well well,Rollo,lol


----------



## chic (Mar 12, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Well well,Rollo,lol



I'm not buying that. She demands a divorce and then turns into a nymphomaniac when he learns French. Oh please. Women were not that progessive nor were they that powerful during the dark ages. In reality he would've backhanded her on their wedding night and taken her by force.

But... Ragnar's eldest son, (name please?) made it through the wilderness okay. I honestly thought he might die there. Good job.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 12, 2016)

chic said:


> I'm not buying that. She demands a divorce and then turns into a nymphomaniac when he learns French. Oh please. Women were not that progessive nor were they that powerful during the dark ages. In reality he would've backhanded her on their wedding night and taken her by force.
> 
> But... Ragnar's eldest son, (name please?) made it through the wilderness okay. I honestly thought he might die there. Good job.



Yes,I agree,her attitude would have been slapped away.I still can't understand why Rolo turned against his own.Power maybe? He didn't want to be under Ragnar?

As for Bjorn,yes he made it out.why didn't he confront the men that sent someone to kill him? Unless he does not know yet who the ring belongs to.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 12, 2016)

But... Ragnar's eldest son, (name please?) made it through the wilderness okay. I honestly thought he might die there. Good job. [/QUOTE]

I, too, was curious about what would happen to Bjorn in this assassination attempt.  That was One Bloody battle scene, and I'm sure that Bjorn will soon figure out who set him up.  The thing I like about this show is the ever increasing number of twists and turns occurring in these peoples lives.  It seems that ever episode creates another layer of "intrigue".  Whoever is writing these scripts is a Master at holding the audience attention.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 13, 2016)

Well I'm grossed out by the gore, but the story does seem to be keeping me hooked.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 13, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Well I'm grossed out by the gore, but the story does seem to be keeping me hooked.



Lol

I like what Bjorn did to the guy who tried to kill him....tsk tsk


----------



## Don M. (Mar 14, 2016)

Now, at the end of this last episode, it appears that a new "threat" to Ragnor's authority will be coming.  The plot continue to Thicken.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 14, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Lol
> 
> I like what Bjorn did to the guy who tried to kill him....tsk tsk


uuck.. that was pretty nasty. and no soap around ...eew

I also wonder if the princess? married to Rollo didn't do that serving room scene to embarrass her father?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 14, 2016)

Don M. said:


> Now, at the end of this last episode, it appears that a new "threat" to Ragnor's authority will be coming.  The plot continue to Thicken.



Yes. That is a twist. They sure know how to make you wait in suspense.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 14, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> uuck.. that was pretty nasty. and no soap around ...eew
> 
> I also wonder if the princess? married to Rollo didn't do that serving room scene to embarrass her father?



I'm suspiscious of Rolo,something is jusst not right.how can a hardcore Viking turn like that?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 14, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I'm suspiscious of Rolo,something is jusst not right.how can a hardcore Viking turn like that?


Not only did I wonder that, but how he could desire someone who felt him to be lower than a pig. Probably always jealous of his brother's reign and wanted his own power and wealth no matter who he had to betray and slaughter. It was really when the King offered his daughter that Rolo gave in hook line and sinker. Must have only been able to think with his little Viking.. seems that way to me.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 14, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Not only did I wonder that, but how he could desire someone who felt him to be lower than a pig. Probably always jealous of his brother's reign and wanted his own power and wealth no matter who he had to betray and slaughter. It was really when the King offered his daughter that Rolo gave in hook line and sinker. Must have only been able to think with his little Viking.. seems that way to me.



Yes,he always did have an issue with being under Ragnar but this is low.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 14, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Yes,he always did have an issue with being under Ragnar but this is low.


I know. He's willing to kill everyone he's related to even the kids.. Yup..pretty dang low


----------



## chic (Mar 15, 2016)

Don M. said:


> But... Ragnar's eldest son, (name please?) made it through the wilderness okay. I honestly thought he might die there. Good job.



I, too, was curious about what would happen to Bjorn in this assassination attempt. That was One Bloody battle scene, and I'm sure that Bjorn will soon figure out who set him up. The thing I like about this show is the ever increasing number of twists and turns occurring in these peoples lives. It seems that ever episode creates another layer of "intrigue". Whoever is writing these scripts is a Master at holding the audience attention.[/QUOTE]

I think he will too. He's Ragnar's son afterall and will probably succeed him as king of the Norsemen. That's just my guess at this point. He's brave and inteligent as well. His father's son.


----------



## chic (Mar 15, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Lol
> 
> I like what Bjorn did to the guy who tried to kill him....tsk tsk



I liked that too. It was probably historically accurate. These guys (the vikings)were so brutal other countries paid them off just to stay away. This shows why perhaps, although the dark ages were pretty bad and violent anyway.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 15, 2016)

chic said:


> I liked that too. It was probably historically accurate. These guys (the vikings)were so brutal other countries paid them off just to stay away. This shows why perhaps, although the dark ages were pretty bad and violent anyway.


I absolutely can't stand to see anyone in bad agony. I would have become totally nuts in the dark ages. Then probably shunned or killed for being 'tetched' in the head. OR died from pneumonia. I've had that 5 times. Lots of people died from that back then. It used to be called 'consumption'. I don't know what they called it way back then.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 15, 2016)

BW,lol


----------



## chic (Mar 16, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I absolutely can't stand to see anyone in bad agony. I would have become totally nuts in the dark ages. Then probably shunned or killed for being 'tetched' in the head. OR died from pneumonia. I've had that 5 times. Lots of people died from that back then. It used to be called 'consumption'. I don't know what they called it way back then.



Probably the wasting sickness? Consumption is TB caused by the tuber bacilli. This is different from pneumonia, the latter of which you can recover from. Hope you never get it again.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 17, 2016)

So much going ons in this episode,did Lagertha,did she know about who it was that tried to kill Bjorn or was it for another reason for what she did?


Ragnar,don't we wish we had a Ragnar in our lives sometimes,lol


----------



## chic (Mar 18, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> So much going ons in this episode,did Lagertha,did she know about who it was that tried to kill Bjorn or was it for another reason for what she did?
> 
> 
> Ragnar,don't we wish we had a Ragnar in our lives sometimes,lol



I don't know but everyone sure was happy about it.


----------



## IKE (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm two episodes behind......I need to catch up.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 18, 2016)

IKE said:


> I'm two episodes behind......I need to catch up.


Yes,you must!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 18, 2016)

chic said:


> I don't know but everyone sure was happy about it.



I'm worried about Floki and his 'new friends'.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 19, 2016)

I'll have to catch up on the last episode tomorrow. I'm also behind


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 26, 2016)

Did you guys catch up?

Another very good episode.


----------



## chic (Mar 27, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I'm worried about Floki and his 'new friends'.



I'm wondering about that too, Vicky. 

Not much happened in the last episode except Ragnar & Co. preparing for and sailing back to Paris. I wonder if Rollo will betray the French and turn Paris over to Ragnar? Heheheh.


----------



## IKE (Mar 27, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Did you guys catch up?
> 
> Another very good episode.



I'm now three episodes behind......now I 'Really' need to catch up.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 27, 2016)

chic said:


> I'm wondering about that too, Vicky.
> 
> Not much happened in the last episode except Ragnar & Co. preparing for and sailing back to Paris. I wonder if Rollo will betray the French and turn Paris over to Ragnar? Heheheh.



There will be trouble with Floki.

As for Rollo,no, I don't think that will happen. 

He is a traitor.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 30, 2016)

Guess who I saw Aslaug kissing?!!


----------



## Don M. (Mar 30, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Guess who I saw Aslaug kissing?!!



Historical records say that Ragnor was married 3 times....it would seem that his relationship with Aslaug is about to end.  I'm going to be curious to see how Rolla acts during this 2nd invasion of Paris....has he Really abandoned his Viking heritage, or are his actions just an elaborate ploy to gain influence into the Paris leadership, to be used against them, in some form of trickery...much like Ragnors "funeral".


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 30, 2016)

Don M. said:


> Historical records say that Ragnor was married 3 times....it would seem that his relationship with Aslaug is about to end.  I'm going to be curious to see how Rolla acts during this 2nd invasion of Paris....has he Really abandoned his Viking heritage, or are his actions just an elaborate ploy to gain influence into the Paris leadership, to be used against them, in some form of trickery...much like Ragnors "funeral".



If you have been reading the history,you probably know the answer to that.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 30, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> If you have been reading the history,you probably know the answer to that.



See the entry for the year 911...I'm curious to see how this show interprets that years events.

http://www.timeref.com/episodes/viking_invasions.htm


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 30, 2016)

Don M. said:


> See the entry for the year 911...I'm curious to see how this show interprets that years events.
> 
> http://www.timeref.com/episodes/viking_invasions.htm



Great time line! Thank you !


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 1, 2016)

Yesterrdays episode was disapointing and sad.


Ragnar has to get his act together.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 9, 2016)

Two more episodes left!

Some surprises on last episode and although its been boring and not enough fighting,the last 2 should give us some good viewing.

I see everyone has been slacking!


----------



## Don M. (Apr 9, 2016)

Very interesting to see Ragnor's crew trying to lift their boats over a bend in the Seine river, so as to bypass the Paris defenses...a major engineering feat, given the technology of that time.  These final episodes should be worth viewing, and leave some real anticipation for next years series.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 11, 2016)

Don M. said:


> Very interesting to see Ragnor's crew trying to lift their boats over a bend in the Seine river, so as to bypass the Paris defenses...a major engineering feat, given the technology of that time.  These final episodes should be worth viewing, and leave some real anticipation for next years series.



Its been a boring season,some minor highlights but that's about it.last 2 episodes hopefully won't be disapointing.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 15, 2016)

Omg,last episode will be good!


----------



## mattc (Apr 15, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Omg,last episode will be good!


Get the popcorn ready!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 15, 2016)

mattc said:


> Get the popcorn ready!



I want to see blood and gore and the vikings being vikings!

Btw,nice avatar


----------



## Don M. (Apr 15, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Omg,last episode will be good!



Ubetcha!  There has been a buildup of anticipation and intrigue in the past few episodes...with a really good finale potential for this final show.  I noticed that History is saying this is the final "Mid Season" show, so they must be planning on another round of series coming in a few weeks/months.  There are so many "sub plots" forming, that they could create dozens of shows to tell the full story of all these various points.  I seldom re-arrange my schedule to view a TV show, but this one has me looking forward to Thursday nights.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 15, 2016)

Don M. said:


> Ubetcha!  There has been a buildup of anticipation and intrigue in the past few episodes...with a really good finale potential for this final show.  I noticed that History is saying this is the final "Mid Season" show, so they must be planning on another round of series coming in a few weeks/months.  There are so many "sub plots" forming, that they could create dozens of shows to tell the full story of all these various points.  I seldom re-arrange my schedule to view a TV show, but this one has me looking forward to Thursday nights.



Yes,this is the final mid season episode.they are going into battle,it will be a good one but they will also leave something for us to look forward with anticipation.

Online fan groups know their stuff,they were saying that Ragnars sons went on to be great warriors.
I do love Ragnar but Bjorn has grown onn me too and his younger sons seem so brave also.


Poor Aslaug,her turn to let a little loose,lol


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 21, 2016)

What a flipity mid season flop of an episode,lolll


Started out so good,then. 'Scratching head'

At least there is something to look forward to in fall.


----------



## chic (Apr 23, 2016)

I liked it. But how can a king ( Ragnar ) just disappear for like 10 years?? Where was he? How did he survive?

I wonder who'll succeed him as king? Bjorn hasn't been doing too well clearly. I'll miss Ragnar's character if he leaves the show.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 23, 2016)

chic said:


> I liked it. But how can a king ( Ragnar ) just disappear for like 10 years?? Where was he? How did he survive?
> 
> I wonder who'll succeed him as king? Bjorn hasn't been doing too well clearly. I'll miss Ragnar's character if he leaves the show.



I don't even want to think about Ragnar leaving.


----------



## Myquest55 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi to all - new to the this discussion but I've read all your comments.  I think this series has been exceptionally well done and thoroughly researched!  There is no detailed history but they have collected information from a lot of sources and put together an entertaining tale!

I would like to know why you all think Gisela would have been abused by Rollo.  Most of Christian European males treated their women like slaves but the northern tribes - Scandinavia, Netherlands and Frisians always respected their women and they had equal rights to own property, marry, divorce and fight if they wanted to.  Our views of history have changed significantly over the last 20 years.  More information has come to light and what we learned in 1900s classrooms isn't as accurate as we might like to think.  

Also - Not all Vikings were Norse and not all Norse were Vikings.  The Viking raiders were basically gangs of younger sons with no inheritance who decided it was easier to slash and grab then work for a living - not dissimilar to urban gangs of today.  Most Norse were farmers and peaceful people.  

I haven't been watching regularly this season - am saving the last episodes for a binge-watch weekend!  My heritage is from the North Atlantic and I have a real affinity for that era.  

Has anyone see "Outlander?"  The Viking movie - not the Scottish series.  Great fun - even with an alien.


----------



## IKE (Nov 1, 2016)

I just saw that the new season of The Vikings will begin on Nov. 30th.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 1, 2016)

The 4th season of the Vikings aired last night...and it has injected enough "twists and turns" to keep a person in anticipation for the rest of the season.  It appears that after Ragnor's extended absence, he is prepared to begin a new series of attempted conquests.  This first show of the new series is definitely NOT PG rated, but then, neither were the Vikings.  
If you missed it, the show can be seen in its entirety on the History Channel web site...however, this year, History is injecting commercials into its online content....but, if you chose the "30 second" option, the continuity of the show is quite good, compared to the TV show commercials.  

I, for one, will be glued to the TV on Wed. nights....and probably watch the show a 2nd time, the next day, online.


----------

